# 9x9 Cube Pictures



## Neo63 (Oct 17, 2009)

Today while browsing through the chinese cubing forum (mf8), I found a few pictures of the YJ 9x9 cube... 
Apparently there are only two prototypes made so far


----------



## Parity (Oct 17, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Today while browsing through the chinese cubing forum (mf8), I found a few pictures of the YJ 13x13 cube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you fix the code please?


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't view the pictures, could you link us to the site?


----------



## Connor (Oct 17, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> Today while browsing through the chinese cubing forum (mf8), I found a few pictures of the YJ 13x13 cube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You embedded the images wrong.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 17, 2009)

Edit 2: K, seems he's got them up now.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 17, 2009)

Link to the page you saw them on.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry the websited blocked me from viewing/downloading them from other websites...here, I uploaded them


----------



## Parity (Oct 17, 2009)

Those are 9x9x9.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 17, 2009)

Only the first ones are....
* non of them are* thank woner =P
the other 3 are 9x9's. Still cool though.


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2009)

Erm... 9x9?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

Parity said:


> Those are 9x9x9.



Excellent point.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Only the first ones are 13x13's the other 3 are 9x9's. Still cool though.



No. They are all 9x9s. I have changed the thread title accordingly.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 17, 2009)

In b4 tears.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 17, 2009)

oh sorry...people in the forum were talking about 13x13s and stuff and I got confused...can't read proper chinese


----------



## Paul Wagner (Oct 17, 2009)

I believe that must be the worst piece of craftsmanship I've ever seen.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I believe that must be the worst piece of craftsmanship I've ever seen.


Is that a challenge?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 17, 2009)

Man, the thing looks so chincy!






Also, why do we keep seeing only 1 set of layers turned?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks neat. I would like to try one. Of course, I would like to try a real V-9 much much more, but I can't see that happening soon or ever :|


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, the forum site doesn't allow non members to view attachments, that's why the pictures didn't work the first time. Here's what they say about it (translated):


bbs.mf8.com.cn said:


> Annex: your user group can not download or view attachments



So after grate pains, I finally managed to create an account using Google Translator. I looked around the forum & found some more pictures:












http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=40465


----------



## 楓葉 (Oct 17, 2009)

i can the pictures.	
Maybe I am in Hong Kong

This forum is what country? I need to this this country Upload picture, you can see!
I do not will be in English, mistake please correct my English


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 17, 2009)

Well when will this 9x9x9 come for sale ?


----------



## 楓葉 (Oct 17, 2009)

http://imagecloset.com/tiny/864966
Try this site


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

In my opinion I think all cubes above 7x7x7 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 17, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Also, why do we keep seeing only 1 set of layers turned?



Exactly. Why can't they just scramble the darn thing?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> In my opinion I think all cubes above 7x7x7 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.



Unless your name is Mike Hughey, then you can try it BLD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

Guessing by their Rounded Shape, they're V-Cubes? Wait, those are from China right?


----------



## mf8 (Oct 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I can't view the pictures, could you link us to the site?



http://bbs.mf8.com.cn


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> In my opinion I think all cubes above 7x7x7 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.



In my opinion I think all footraces longer than 1 mile will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Guessing by their Rounded Shape, they're V-Cubes? Wait, those are from China right?



Uh. They are not V-Cubes. Nor are V-Cubes chinese products.


----------



## panyan (Oct 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion I think all cubes above 7x7x7 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.
> ...



musli thats such a rediculous statement, i think any computers over 1Ghz are redundant becuase i dont need anything over 1Ghz?!?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

I think all cubes over 1x1 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I think all cubes over 1x1 will take too long to finish, and are therefore redundant.



+1


----------



## Cheese_Board (Oct 17, 2009)

In my opinion, all posts longer than 17 words will take too long to finish, and are


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 17, 2009)

therefore redundant


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 17, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> therefore redundant



:fp*

*Unless you are kidding, which I hope you are.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

panyan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Not really. If a computer has over 1 Ghz then it has a market and people who will, definately buy it. Cubes over 7x7x7 will be very expensive to make, and will therefore be very expensive to buy. Only big-cube elitists will buy it, giving it a tiny, tiny market. This means they are not profitable to design and make.

Also, please stop parody-ing my post. I obviously wasn't accurate enough in explaining my statement.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 17, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > therefore redundant
> ...



why so socialist??


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Only big-cube elitists will buy it, giving it a tiny, tiny market. This means they are not profitable to design and make.



Please learn what words mean so you don't insult people. "Elitist" means someone who thinks they are inherently superior to others and is derogatory. Just because someone enjoys solving things that take more then five minutes doesn't mean they are a snob.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Only big-cube elitists will buy it, giving it a tiny, tiny market. This means they are not profitable to design and make.
> ...



I never meant it in that way. I meant that, to the normal cuber, any cube larger than 7x7x7 would just take too long to complete. Just look at the Gigaminx and the market that bought that. It was just too expensive for the average person to afford and, other than size, there was no _real_ reason to buy it. It solved like a Megaminx, but longer.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Just because someone enjoys solving things that take more then five minutes doesn't mean they are a snob.



Why not O__o I don't enjoy those big things xD I could do like an average of 25.000 on pyraminx in the time it would take me to solve that bastard (9x9x9)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I never meant it in that way. I meant that, to the normal cuber, any cube larger than 7x7x7 would just take too long to complete. Just look at the Gigaminx and the market that bought that. It was just too expensive for the average person to afford and, other than size, there was no _real_ reason to buy it. It solved like a Megaminx, but longer.



You seem to be too stupid to understand the concept of different words having different meanings, so let me break it down for you.

Some people enjoy solving big cubes. I don't CARE if you don't; I do. And it's not so I can go "HA HA I AM FASTER", I enjoy it because I literally FIND IT FUN. Just because you don't doesn't give you the right to be mean to people who do. I'm not a ****ing snob or elitist or whatever just because I enjoy something. Stop insulting me. If you don't like solving large puzzles, just don't do it! I don't give a **** if you don't buy a 7x7 or a 9x9 or a gigaminx. Really, I don't. But don't ****ing insult the people who enjoy them.

Same goes to you, Odder. I used to think you were worth being friends with. Glad to finally know the truth.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I never meant it in that way. I meant that, to the normal cuber, any cube larger than 7x7x7 would just take too long to complete. Just look at the Gigaminx and the market that bought that. It was just too expensive for the average person to afford and, other than size, there was no _real_ reason to buy it. It solved like a Megaminx, but longer.
> ...



I think this is a big stick with a lot of ends, and we all think the others have the wrong end of it.

Never did I call you a snob. I called people who are good at Big Cubes Elitists. My understanding of an Elitist is someone who is elite (i.e very, vey good) at something. I never intended to be mean or offensive to big-cubers and if I came across as such I apologise. In my eyes it was somewhat of a compliment to be called elite. I am personally astounded by people's ability to complete a 7x7x7 in less than 10 minutes, let alone three. My record is 15 minutes.

The point I was trying to make was that very-big cubes have a tiny, tiny market. By producing them you are aiming your sales at a section of the market that 1: Is very good at cubes and 2: Has the money. I for one have the ability (as the technical knowledge needed to solve a big-cube ends at 7x7x7) but no money so I am removed from that market, as are many of the members of this forum. Add that to the fact that the cubes will be technically no more difficult to solve than the 7x7x7 any larger cubes have completely lost their appeal to me. The 7x7x7 was almost too much of a stretch for my funds by itself.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 18, 2009)

The main source of confusion for me is your reasoning. I don't see how anyone could advocate _not_ advocate the production of new puzzles. Does it damage you in any way? NO. Will it hurt anyone? NO. The producer may lose gobs of money, but that is his/her decision. Likewise for the people who choose to purchase this puzzle.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> The main source of confusion for me is your reasoning. I don't see how anyone could advocate _not_ advocate the production of new puzzles. Does it damage you in any way? NO. Will it hurt anyone? NO. The producer may lose gobs of money, but that is his/her decision. Likewise for the people who choose to purchase this puzzle.



My point is that I don't see any point for bigger cubes. They offer no new challenge and will cost a bucket. I'm not saying they shouldn't be made,as that would never be my decision. I am saying I don't see _why_ they are being made. _I_ see no point. That is my opinion.


----------



## peterbat (Oct 18, 2009)

People who solve puzzles larger than 3x3 are intellectuals and deserve to be crushed under a steam roller.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

peterbat said:


> People who solve puzzles larger than 3x3 are intellectuals and deserve to be crushed under a steam roller.



Now I didn't say THAT!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> My understanding of an Elitist is someone who is elite (i.e very, vey good) at something.



That is most certainly not the case.

Also, big cubes do offer a challenge. Sure they may not take any more brain power to solve than their predecessors, but it's always fun to try to get fast at puzzles.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 18, 2009)

i want one, and i am willing to save up for one, though it will be excruciatingly painful for me to sandwich it. I don't care how long it takes, but I like the satisfaction during the solving process. I just want to sandwich it. :3


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is the issue:

KO's are not good to buy, as they take money away from the original inventor

BUT, the KO companies are catering to our wishes, unlike the original inventors. For example, I am fairly certain that the reason for mini QJ's was the fact that many people were saying the regular mefferts/QJ 4x4's were too big. So, they made a small one. I know that QJ probably makes mefferts 4x4's as well, but I am just using it as an example. 

IF the original inventors and producers made the puzzles we want, KO's would be a thing of the past. I don't see a v-9 coming anytime soon, or any new v-cube for that matter. For that reason, I see myself buying some of these if v-cubes don't step up soon, instead of making stupid sticker variations on already existing puzzles.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding of an Elitist is someone who is elite (i.e very, vey good) at something.
> ...



It seems I mixed up my words. I always took being elite to be a good thing.

I used the wrong word. *throws hands in air* I REPENT!


----------



## Cheese_Board (Oct 18, 2009)

V-Cubes doesn't have nearly enough money to start releasing higher order cubes, and when people buy KOs, they do 3 things: They don't support the inventor, they discourage the inventor, and they give the KO companies more money to copy cubes. Puzzle designers such as Katsuhiko Okamoto have decided to stop making new ideas, simply because they will be copied (see here). Thanks to the people buying KOs and supporting the copiers, we may never see some ideas that inventors had. 

The point is, don't complain about no new puzzles being released if you are buying KOs!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Being elite is a good thing. Being an elitist is not. I don't think any more clarification needs to occur.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



It is all said and done!
Court adjourned.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 8, 2009)

looks like fun, i wonder if i can sub-10 it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

they are mass produced and is available now 

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43823&extra=page=1


i made an account for this forum there. 
username: speedsolving
password: speedsolving.com


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2009)

How would I buy one?


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> they are mass produced and is available now
> 
> http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43823&extra=page=1
> 
> ...



All I see is squares, is in anywhere else?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > they are mass produced and is available now
> ...



your system of your computer didn't install Chinese language pack. In some countries such as USA and UK, the system includes Chinese lang pack(I just know many of my friends in these two countries can read Chinese in their local computers.) However in some countries there are not Chinese lang pack (such as Ireland, the country I'm studying in now So I have to carry my own laptop everywhere. ) 

Anyway, As far as I know, if you use Firefox instead of IE, you can see those words (maybe you still doesn't know the meaning  ).

ps: 9*9 is not mass-produced yet. They are just the presents to those cubers who designed the package for YJ's new products.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > they are mass produced and is available now
> ...



yeah the 9x9 is pretty blizzare...

also do you guys mind about the account i regestered?


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> they are mass produced and is available now
> 
> http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43823&extra=page=1



i maybe able to get one


----------



## r_517 (Dec 8, 2009)

According to the newest information, there are 88 products having been produced.
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=44055

The first 88 products can only be found in www.taobao.com , which is the largest online shop in China.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 8, 2009)

r_517 said:


> http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=44055


Funny how the only word I can read there about this 9x9x9, and it appears five times, is "POP".


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=44055
> ...



Google Translate couldn't get to the page for some reason. Here's the Copy+Paste translation of the first post:


Spoiler



*Cube the world's first 9 of 88 pre-listed on December 8*

2009-12-8 13:59 look on the author 

Cube the world's first 9 of 88 pre-listed on December 8 

After a long 18 months, no fewer than 100 times a tryout. Debugging. Adjustments. 9 Cube achieved satisfactory results. Can be put into production. 

As we all know, the high-end products, the most horrible is the POP. So many parts of the product. If the POP has. Really packs may not be coming back .. 

In the first nine Cube release of information, a long time for several months., Has been debugging to deal with. Is to imitate as much as possible to increase the POP function. 

How to make imitation POP with the fault-tolerance could be more perfect combination. This is also one of the issues I have the most headaches. 

When our factory. Has been added to lubricating oil. Screws are fine-tuning screws. Factory, we usually added a little more tight, in order to prevent not very good at playing high-level friends, there POP cancer. If you feel the way the be more accurate if more adjustable screws a little loose. feel will be greatly increased. 


31 sets of molds. On December 1 announced the completion of .. 

Beginning December 2, 31 sets of mold in the injection molding machine with rotating ... until December 7 ... 

December 7 31 sets of molds, the first batch of about 88 or so accessories announced the completion of injection molding ... 

December 8 88 finished. Arranged for 20 workers to install for a day. .. An average of a product's assembly time for 6 hours ... 

Wing Chun world debut of the first nine Cube as follows: 88. .. In order to enable the broad masses of Friends of the first to experience the magic 9-Cube .... 

Factory decided to .12 today, 8 months. 9's Cube the world's first pre-market experience .. 


Nine-order packaging: color box plus a small air bubble bag. This should be listed together with the packaging. But there are too many warm friends have higher magic. Dealers are also asking This offering all day. So, first produced 88. the first listing. 


Collected prior to packaging. Because the process is relatively complicated. Is still being processed. Is expected to be completed at the end of this month ... 


Downstairs there is magic to see sold at the Friends inquiry. Because our plant is no retail business. 

Should be in around December 10. Taobao will have on businesses with our products. 

That time, you can buy on Taobao. 


The following is finished nine Cube pictures. Please enjoy the magic of Friends 

[This quote was last engineer at 2009-12-8 14:17 by Beelzebub edit] 
Annex: your user group can not download or view attachments 
This quote Recent Ratings Record 
Zeon.C experience +5 I have POP before. . Is really difficult to install 2009-12-8 16:36


----------



## r_517 (Dec 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=44055
> ...


 


let me explain the 5 "POP" here: 

_"As all is known, it's rather a terrible thing if a cube like this POPs"_
_"If it POPs, it may be hard to assemble it back"_
_"After the first time we announced the information about 9*9, we are trying to make it better to prevent it from POP in the following couple months."_
_"How to make it better to prevent POP, it annoys me too."_
_"The screw can be adjusted. We made it a bit tightened to decrease the risk of POP; however, if your technique is good, you can loosen it."_

And there is a rating record after the post. It says, "Mine has already POPed. Really hard to assemble it back..."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

r_517 said:


> The first 88 products can only be found in www.taobao.com , which is the largest online shop in China.



which, is a knockoff of ebay. (even the chinese peop0le agree with this)


----------



## r_517 (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > The first 88 products can only be found in www.taobao.com , which is the largest online shop in China.
> ...



Ebay China (ebay.com.cn) was bought by another company called Eachnet.com. The products there are expensive and have poor services. So most people do online shopping on Taobao.com


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

r_517 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



i know, it's like KO vcubes are better than the original.
i never said that taobao is bad.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 8, 2009)

ther were actualy online auction sites before ebay. it actually goes as far back as the early 80s. Ebay just innovated and did it best.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 8, 2009)

i cant wait!
big cubes are so fun!
i do an average of 12 on 7x7 and it feels like i instantly just went an hour into the future, they pass time so well =P


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

just a clarification, i didn't say taobao is copied from myself. most of the members on mf8 agrees about it actually


----------



## r_517 (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> just a clarification, i didn't say taobao is copied from myself. most of the members on mf8 agrees about it actually



i stayed in mf8 for 1.5 years, and i (as well as my Chinese friends) never heard about that. most Chinese even dont know the existance of ebay.
no offending. 
ps: i love your signature


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 8, 2009)

so are they mass produced


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 9, 2009)

Already on ebay:

9x9x9 "First in the world"


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 9, 2009)

hey r_517 good to see you on speedsolving.com

Is V-Cube/Mefferts still taking legal action against YJ and all the KO companies because they are copying tons of stuff like fisher cube, windmill, and now even the egg...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

hard to trick people who are on mf8 eh? 




r_517 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > just a clarification, i didn't say taobao is copied from myself. most of the members on mf8 agrees about it actually
> ...



which part of the sig?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 9, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> hey r_517 good to see you on speedsolving.com
> 
> Is V-Cube/Mefferts still taking legal action against YJ and all the KO companies because they are copying tons of stuff like fisher cube, windmill, and now even the egg...




actually i dont like KOs so i only expect their 13*13



daniel0731ex said:


> hard to trick people who are on mf8 eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Whenever you didn't do well in a competition, just blame it all on the table.
"


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Already on ebay:
> 
> 9x9x9 "First in the world"



Over 1/2 a kilo, and a white side? I love it


----------

